# seed arrival



## lefty (Sep 16, 2006)

i had just gotten my seeds from the good dr, c. took 5 days ,wow what service im incubating them now under florescence. at about 76 degrees. hope they are all females ans are healthy. any advice i  put them in pat moss and seed starting saoil(50/50). then caovered the little bitty 3 by 3 inch pots with drainage holes in bottom.then i watered them and covered them with a cear plastic baggie to help seal in humidity plus heat. i also ppoked minute holes around the plastic so they can breath...........wadda think ...lefty


----------



## ROOR (Sep 16, 2006)

cool...glad you were successful..

IMO, never start seeds in any pots less than 4" as the sprout will send down a 4" tap root.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 16, 2006)

I just start mine in rock wool or those things that came with my aero system, then I decide which ones are going to go in there and which will be organic. I used to use the ziplock bag and damp paper towel method, but I heard that wasn't good for the roots when you take em out so I stopped. What site did you get your seeds from? I have been REAL scepticle about purchasing them online, but if it worked for you there is hope yet!


----------



## ROOR (Sep 16, 2006)

he got em from www.drchronic.com


----------



## lefty (Sep 19, 2006)

that i did my friend that i did stay cool now dont screw up a good thing .thanx .lefty


----------

